# Soiernweg - Soiernhaus



## kostolany (24. Juli 2004)

Hallo,

wir gehen nächsten Donnerstag in den Karwendel. Die 2-Tagestour von Mittenwald über Scharnitz zum Karwendelhaus, dann weiter zur Falkenhütte (Übernachtung), Hohljoch - Eng steht bis Hinterriß.

Von dort aus übelege ich gerade noch den Abschluss der Tour:

Alternative 1:
gemäß Moser über das Jagdhau und die Ferein-Alm zurück nach Mittenwald.

Alternative 2:
Über den Soiernweg zum Soiernhaus. Von dort über den Lakaiensteig zur Fischbachalm, dann weiter nach Krün und Mittenwald.

Alternative 3:
Vom Soiernhaus zur Ferienalm und dann nach Mittenwald.

Nun meine Fragen:
Ist der Lakaiensteig fahrbar ?
Auf meiner Karte ist ein Wanderweg vom Soiernhaus zur Fereinalm eingezeichnet. Ist der schieb-/fahrbar ?


Gruß, kostolany


----------



## Baikabaer (26. Juli 2004)

kostolany schrieb:
			
		

> Nun meine Fragen:
> Ist der Lakaiensteig fahrbar ?
> Auf meiner Karte ist ein Wanderweg vom Soiernhaus zur Fereinalm eingezeichnet. Ist der schieb-/fahrbar ?



Ist zwar schon lange her (>10 Jahre), dass ich da war, aber der Lakaiensteig ist teilweise mit Seilen versichert. An diesen Stellen sicher nicht fahrbar. 
Sonst auch nur an einigen Stellen fahrbar, schätz ich mal. 
Es gibt aber einen anderen Weg (Wirtschaftsweg zur Materialseilbahn vom Soiernhaus), der ist bis zur Talstation sicher fahrbar.

Wo geht der Wanderweg vom Soiernhaus zur Fereinalm lang?
Ich hab gerade keine Karte da.

Servus,
Roland


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kostolany (26. Juli 2004)

Baikabaer schrieb:
			
		

> Wo geht der Wanderweg vom Soiernhaus zur Fereinalm lang?
> Ich hab gerade keine Karte da.



Der Weg geht östlich an der Soirenspitze (so heißt der Berg glaub) vorbei.


----------



## MTBMax (26. Juli 2004)

kostolany schrieb:
			
		

> Der Weg geht östlich an der Soirenspitze (so heißt der Berg glaub) vorbei.


Diesen Weg kann man nicht fahren. Da musst du eigentlich durchgehend tragen. Das letzte Stück bergab zur Fereinsalm könnte fahrbar sein. Ich bin den Weg bis jetzt aber immer nur zu Fuss (beim Abstieg von der Soiernspitze) gegangen.

Habe meine Karten nicht da, aber in dem Threat http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=121923 haben wir die möglichen Routen zurück aus der Eng schon mal diskutiert.

 Max


----------



## MTBMax (26. Juli 2004)

MTBMax schrieb:
			
		

> aber in dem Threat http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=121923 haben wir die möglichen Routen zurück aus der Eng schon mal diskutiert.



@kostolany: der Threat ist ja auch von dir, fällt mir gerade auf. Viel mehr als da geschrieben weiss ich leider auch nicht.


----------



## kostolany (26. Juli 2004)

Ja, ich dachte vielleicht gibt es doch noch eine andere Möglichkeit. Na, dann werden wir wohl über den Soiernweg und die Fischbach-Alm fahren.

Meine letzten 2 Fragen:
Lohnt es sich, auf das Soieren-Haus hochzufahren bzw. ist das fahrbar ?
Würdet ihr über den Soierenweg oder über die Fereinalm fahren ?

Danke für die Unterstützung,

kostolany


----------



## besos (27. Juli 2004)

Hi Kostolany,

war neulich in der Gegend wandern. Der Lakaiensteig scheint mir unfahrbar. Selbst schieben/tragen könnte gefährlich werden. Der Steig ist tw. recht schmal, felsig und seitlich gehts wirklich abwärts (siehe Foto, rechts vom Wasserfall). Ein Stolperer und das war's. Während der Lakaiensteig über weite Strecken zwar nur geringe Steigung aufweist, ist der andere, "normale" Weg zum Soiernhaus erst am Schluß steiler und zieht sich über mehrere Kehren den Hang hoch (siehe Foto, links vom Wasserfall). Ob er jedoch fahrbar ist weiß ich nicht. Am Soiernhaus habe ich allerdings zwei in Bikermontur gesehen.
Die Wege an der Soiernspitze vorbei scheinen mir sehr ausgesetzt zu sein um da auch noch ein Rad dabei zu haben.

Grüße,

Besos


----------



## Al_Gebra (5. Juli 2015)

So, elf Jahre später mache ich mich auch auf den Weg zum Soiernhaus. Weiß mittlerweile jemand, ob der Weg von der Talstation der Materialseilbahn bis zum Soiernhaus fahrbar ist?


----------



## dede (6. Juli 2015)

Aufwärts extrem schwer, denke man könnte 50% schaffen, abwärts ist das ein schöner S1 Trail. Lakaiensteig rüber ist schon seeeehrg rgenzwertig, weil teilw. richtig ausgesetzt, da sollte man auf keinen Fall meher fahren. Der Reitweg hoch zur Soiernspitze ist abwärts zu 80-90% fahrbar wenn man oberes S2 beherrscht, hoch zu schiebt man fast komplett logischerweise...


----------



## Al_Gebra (3. August 2015)

Ich war mittlerweile dort. Der Weg ist vor allem im oberen Bereich nicht wirklich fahrbar. Würde jedem empfehlen, das Bike an der Talstation der Materialseilbahn zu lassen und weiter zu Fuß zu gehen. Es sei denn, man will rüber zur Krinner-Kofler-Hütte, aber in diesem Fall müsste das Bike bis hinter dem Jägersruh teils über Geröll getragen werden.

Der o.g. Reitweg führt übrigens zur Schöttelkarspitze.


----------



## dede (3. August 2015)

Stimmt, logisch, ist die Schöttelkarspitze - mea culpa (ich Trottel )))


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

